# creatrope halloween DIY costumes and props



## ljw5 (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks for the post


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Haven't had a chance to look at all of them yet. But, that Alien costume is amazing! Nice work.


----------

